
Show HN: Interceptor – mock AJAX requests at the browser level - iffyuva
https://crypt.codemancers.com/posts/2018-04-24-intro-to-interceptor/
======
Osiris
This is a pretty cool tool. I'm currently working on a tool that addresses
this problem in a different way, by standing up an API server that returns
mock data based on the incoming request. It's targeted at an enterprise
audience where dozens of APIs need to be mocked. This looks like a great
solution for smaller teams or projects.

~~~
pimterry
I built one of these myself recently, you might be interested:
[https://github.com/pimterry/mockttp](https://github.com/pimterry/mockttp)

------
drewsymo
Might be a silly question, but is this any different to the Postman
interceptor?

Edit: yes it’s very different! Didn’t see that you could return different
responses dynamically.

------
equalunique
Having finished reading Neuromancer, the domain "codemancers.com" paired with
a technique for hacking the browser into thinking it's receiving
communications from the outside, this submission seems a little tongue-in-
cheek.

------
leesalminen
Good stuff. Thanks for sharing!

------
Nashooo
How usable is this in for example webdriverio tests?

~~~
amitmb
webdriverio tests are basically automation tests similar to selenium tests.
Looking at FIREFOX PROFILE
SERVICE([http://webdriver.io/guide/services/firefox-
profile.html](http://webdriver.io/guide/services/firefox-profile.html)), it
looks like you can only fire up the extensions, but not define actions like
click or type. If that would have been the case, One could have intercepted
the requests, defined their own response and have automated tests defined for
an app/website. Have a look at the blog post to understand the proper use
case.

~~~
chatmasta
Idk about FF, but I’ve zuccessfully loaded extensions into chrome selenium in
the past. It doesn’t work with chrome headless AFAIK

------
jlebrech
wow, I needed that 3 years ago.

